# We are going walkies at the weekend !!!!



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

As the title says - we are allowed out at the weekend for walks.

I've been looking for a little 'dog' bag which will house poo bags, a toy, treats, phone, money & maybe a pocket so I can put the filled 'poo' bag in if there are no bins. Does such a thing exist ?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have something that attaches to the leash that is a flashlight and holds the poop bags....but thats it....when I go for longer walks I take a small bag with me that I wear across my body with all of that stuff.
over here it has a name that I don't think you guys would use...and I don't wear it like it is one....lol....we call it a fanny pack.....I know in Australia what I just said is AWFUL!!! 

But I wear it like a side satchel bag.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

How exciting - Dexter will love it. I found I was often a bit tense when i first started taking Lolly out for walks as I was nervous of her jumping up at people or how she would react to other dogs (or how they would react to her!!)

The best piece of advice I was given was to be brave and let Lolly off the lead from the first time! A scary prospect I know but we did it. We worked hard on recall before the big day in the garden. On the first walk I made sure I had high reward treats and did some training with Lolly while she was on the lead so she knew I had them. Then I let her off the lead and did some recall work. She was great! I never let her get too far away in those early days.

Another great tip I was given was to put the lead back on and then take it off again a few times during the walk so that the puppy doesn't associate being called back with having the lead put on and going home, ending all the fun otherwise they can learn to avoid coming back to you as they don't want to end the fun.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh and I use this to hold my treats and poo bags. It has a draw string pouch for the treats, a zip section at the back for the bags and a pocket at the side to fit a clicker if you are using one. No room for keys or phone though so they have to go in my pocket.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

If you can have access to a secure area away from a road then do as Janet says and let him off for a bit so he gets used to being with you and comming back. A tip from dog training when you call him back hook your finger in his collar before you give him the treat otherwise they soon learn to grab the treat and then dance around whilst you try to get hold of them! Keep an eye out for other dogs and be sure they are non threatening so he does not become nervous. Good luck!


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

*Dicky bag*

I use these
http://www.viovet.co.uk/p7505/Dog_Walkie_Belt/product_info.html

http://www.dickybag.com/

X C


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Most of all ENJOY .....best part of dog ownership .. the lovely walks you will enjoy for years to come .. naughty behaviour, good behaviour and just the lovely bond you get with your dog from walking them ... 

My girls were cockapoo crazy on our walk today .. but after 10 mins calmed down a bit ... Honey was barking and Picnic was pulling .. but I loved it .. xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I too use a small bag that goes across me like a satchel that has two sections and can hold all you have suggested. However, I mainly walk in woodland type areas and tend to 'stick and flick' any poops off the path as that is what they prefer where I live as they have more problems with poop bags being left around than anything. And as Biscuit is on raw food, poops are never a big problem anyway. If we go to a public park there seem to be lots of bins so I never end up carrying it.

I also agree that you should take him off lead as soon as poss! Let's hope the lovely weather lasts!


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello, I use this bag when I am at training and walking. I can put treats in the inner pocket and the hinges keep the bag open and I keep poo bags in the front.

http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=480&pf_id=59540

There is also a good one called "black dog treat bag"


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Try Popooki for the poo bag/poo holder - http://www.popooki.co.uk/index1.html they have a zip top and bottom so you can pop it in, then unzip bottom zip staright into bin.

They are handy

Ian


----------

